# To buy or not to buy...1124P vs 2496???



## blazerman (Jan 23, 2007)

After the Titanic, heroic efforts of so many people from the Shack in finding the solution to the 1124P (you guys should be hired by Behringer himself!), now the rest of us who are almost pushing the "Buy" button need some objective advice. I know there are several people like me that at this very moment are reading and wondering these forums looking for help to decide which unit is worth the expense. 

1124P: great reputation but: discontinued, so the ones in stock as we speak are the last ones, 85-95% chance they all are v1.3, so the chip surgery has to be performed if MIDI is desired, etc. etc. Unit sales for $99+shipp+$10 for upgrade v1.4 chip ~ $120-$130 (and the moderately risky surgery). 

FBQ2496: supported by REW, and the BFD guide, available and shipped for ~$150, no chip issues. 

I really won't have a big issue performing the chip replacement (done it several times, not with brand new equipment although). But if the end result is to save $20-$30 bucks, well... as my favorite professor used to say, "the numbers don't lie". I think I'll be more than happy to get the 2496 and save time and trouble, unless there might be a stronger reason for getting the 1124P??? Your thoughts?????

Thanks in advance!!!!
Blazerman

"Hearing is believing" :yes:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The biggest reason I see for the 1124 is more user presets. You can save up to 10 groups of filters. Personally I've always liked it because I could switch between several and decide what I liked the best. Some will like to setup a house curve for movies and a flat response for music. With the 2496 there is only one preset.


----------



## blazerman (Jan 23, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Some will like to setup a house curve for movies and a flat response for music. With the 2496 there is only one preset.


Thanks, Sonnie. Yes, that is an important difference between the two. I thought for the 2496 maybe use one channel for house curve and the other for music (which brings the trouble of switching connections from channel to channel). I'll do some pillow thinking tonight. 

Thanks for the input!

Blazerman


----------



## blazerman (Jan 23, 2007)

Since I would probably need at least 2 or 3 house curves (movies/music), the 1124 is now on its way. Thanks for the advice. 

Blazerman


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

how many different BFD devices are there? is there one better than the 2496 with more presets?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The FBQ2496 only has one preset. The 1124P is the one to get. I'm not sure about the DEQ2496 which cost about $300 or so... it may have more presets along with a lot of other stuff too, but it's really not needed as long as the 1124's are available.


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah sonnie, the deq has tons of presets and as you say heaps of extras which you may or may not want.


----------



## blazerman (Jan 23, 2007)

basementjack said:


> how many different BFD devices are there? is there one better than the 2496 with more presets?


Hey basementjack, I couldn't help but noticing your Member # when referring to the 2496 :bigsmile: ...anyways, check the Behringer website. They have all the available (and discontinued) models with full specs. It helped me realize that the guys in the forum were right about the cost-effectiveness of the 1124. 
$300+ for the DEQ2496 sounds a little ouch to me, I rather save some more and get a better sub!

Blazerman

______________________

Hearing is believing! :yes:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

If you're doing like me.... just go for the 2496!

I am using a single configuration for music as well as movies, as the reason why I bought this unit is to have a qood listening position FR, whatsoever it is for music or movies. The benefit with this unit is a better dynamic range...(that I like).

But this is only my opinion, others find the ability to store more than one preset better 

Blaser


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> The benefit with this unit is a better dynamic range...(that I like).


I agree. It's definitely the biggest problem with the 1124P........

brucek


----------



## logan00 (Feb 10, 2007)

I will soon be buying dual subs and probably the 1124P, my question is if I use the 1124P with my dual subs could I set it up so that I wouldn't need a splitter for the subs signal?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I will soon be buying dual subs


Why two?



> could I set it up so that I wouldn't need a splitter for the subs signal?


No, you would need to either split the input or output of the BFD depending on whether you wanted one or two sets of filters.
Why would you not want to split the signal. There would be no degradation in a split.

brucek


----------



## logan00 (Feb 10, 2007)

brucek said:


> Why two?
> 
> 
> No, you would need to either split the input or output of the BFD depending on whether you wanted one or two sets of filters.
> ...


I am planning on getting an HSU HO and MBM, hence the dual subs, also my space is almost 6000 cubic feet.

I don't have a problem using a splitter out of the BFD but I am curious if this could be avoided. I know that there is a 'coupling' feature but I am not sure if it allows one signal in and two, with the same filters applied, out?

If I have to go one in and one out then add a splitter that wouldn't be a problem. If I did that, what could I do with the other input/output?


----------



## blazerman (Jan 23, 2007)

logan00 said:


> I don't have a problem using a splitter out of the BFD but I am curious if this could be avoided. I know that there is a 'coupling' feature but I am not sure if it allows one signal in and two, with the same filters applied, out?


If the same set of filters on one channel of the BFD works fine for both subs, could he simply connect the subs in series? Output the signal from the RCA/out of the first, and into the RCA/in of the second sub? (assuming both subs have the RCA input/output options). This will eliminate the need for a split and simplify the process...maybe????

Blazerman

Hearing is Believing :yes:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> This will eliminate the need for a split


The split is fairly simple and really the best solution. I can't think of a single reason not to use it.



> I know that there is a 'coupling' feature but I am not sure if it allows one signal in and two, with the same filters applied, out?


The coupling feature us used to automatically copy one channel to the other if you want to use the same filters on both channels.



> If I have to go one in and one out then add a splitter that wouldn't be a problem. If I did that, what could I do with the other input/output?


Nothing, don't use it.

brucek


----------



## logan00 (Feb 10, 2007)

Got it, thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

DEQ2496
The ULTRACURVE PRO DEQ2496 is an ultra high-precision digital 24-bit/96 kHz EQ/RTA mastering processor. Its extremely high audio performance makes it ideal for audiophile mastering and PA purposes. There are 4 concurrently selectable EQ modules (31-band graphic EQ, 10-band parametric EQ, Feedback Destroyer and three dynamic EQs per channel). 

Another highlight is the additional 61-band RTA that can run simultaneously with the EQ section. The DEQ2496 features high-quality AKM® 24-bit/96 kHz A/D and D/A converters and two high-performance 32/40-bit floating-point SHARC® digital signal processors for ultimate sonic resolution and 113 dB dynamic range. There are also multi-functional level meters (peak/RMS, VU and SPL meter with dBA/dBC weighting via RTA mic input) plus 64 user memories for complete setups and/or individual module configurations. You get a separate RTA mic/line input with phantom power, a professional wordclock input and MIDI connections for full remote control, preset dumps and system updates.


----------

